# LOW TSH and Low T4



## sclerodharma (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi there ~

I am new to this thread and new to hypothyroid.

I would truly appreciate any feedback... any and all is welcome

I was diagnosed as Hypothyroid a few months ago with a TSH of about 6-ish. I'm sorry - I don't know the other lab values.

I was then placed on Synthroid .25 mcg with no real change in symptoms, fatigue, weight or labs. I was then upped to .50mcg and felt somewhat better for a while - then back to about the same. My TSH monitor labs always came back around the 2-s (2.45, etc..) and so the meds were kept the same.

Today was my 4th follow up and I have been SOOOO tired I feel like a walking Zombie - and I was going to ask the doc to up my meds to .75 as that is what my sister takes and she says she does not feel normal unless she is a 1 or below.

When I went in for my results, the Doc was perplexed as my labs shows Low TSH AND Low T4....

T4 Free Direct = 0.03 range: 0.82 - 1.77 (so I'm seriously low almost non existant thyroid hormone)

and

TSH 0.58 range: 0.45 - 4.5 (so I'm showing as Hyper.... not hypo?)

This makes NO sense to me... How can one lab T4 be so low it bascially shows I have almost no Thyroid Hormone circulating - yet my TSH says I should be hyper and off meds?

I do not have palpitations, my resting HR is about 50-60, I am SO tired I feel almost comatose... and still feel hypo NOT hyper.

What the heck is going on?

He did say he thought it could be lab error, so I have repeated the tests today which should be back on Fri. He said to call and in the mean time, just keep taking the 50 mcgs...

The new lab slip DOES have a T3 and antibodies checked which may give us more answers... but I am a tad anxious to wait til Friday...

If I am Hyper on paper - Is it safe to continue taking the Synthroid?

If I am SO low on the T4 on paper - could that account for my extreme fatigue... I mean, I feel unsafe to even drive - I am THAT tired.

Please help me understand.

P.S. Of note - My sis has Hashi's.... BUT in the past my Ani-bodies have always been normal??

Also - It can't be a pituitary issue IF I was normal before meds, correct??


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Got me on this one but I would think you are safe to continue taking the Synthyroid. Your TSH is not really hyper just low normal. And you are symptomatic for hypo with no hyper symptoms.

I have no idea why your FT4 is so low but maybe someone will be along later who has experienced this.

Best of luck and I hope your Friday labs give a clearer picture of what is going on.


----------



## sclerodharma (Mar 29, 2011)

Whoops..........

I meant to write that my TSH is 0.058 so Hyper???

Weird.


----------

